# Tonoi sto open office

## xamogelo

Geia sas!!!!

Egkatesthsa to openoffice2 kai otan 8elv na tonisv ena fvnhen otan patav to plhkro gia ton tono kai ystera to gramma den emfanizete tipota(oyte o tonos oyte to gramma).

Kamia idea pvs 8a to dior8vsv????

thanks prokatabolika!!!!

 :Smile: 

yg. Sto firefox kai se diafores alles efarmoges oi tonoi mpenoyn kanonika   :Confused: 

----------

## Slammer

Για εκτέλεσε locale και δωσε το αποτέλεσμα....

----------

## xamogelo

 *Slammer wrote:*   

> Για εκτέλεσε locale και δωσε το αποτέλεσμα....

 

gped@MagicForest ~ $ locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE=el_GR

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE=el_GR

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

yg. XRONIA POLLA!!!! KAI KALH XRONIA!!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ASID

Δες το παρακάτω link:

http://members.hellug.gr/djart/grlinux.html

Καλή τύχη...   :Wink: 

----------

